# WD30EURS or WD30EURX For Upgrading Roamio?



## Raoul99 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll be getting a Roamio Plus very soon, and I want to upgrade to a 3TB drive. I know that the WD30EURS is the most recommended drive, but WD recently came out with it's replacement (WD30EURX), which is actually faster, but there is little-to-no feedback about it's reliability.

Can the Roamio take advantage of the increased speed of the new drive? Would Tivo-to-Tivo transfers be faster with the new drive?

If the Roamio can take advantage of the increased speed, I'll probably go with the new one. If not, I'll probably go with the older model with known reliability...

Any help would be great!

Thanks.


----------



## almighty (Jun 17, 2001)

Just swapped out my Plus' drive. Unit just shipped to me today, and it was the URX version. Replaced with a URS drive. So Tivo is using the new URX drives now. Don't know if it matters.


----------



## Raoul99 (Sep 27, 2006)

almighty said:


> Just swapped out my Plus' drive. Unit just shipped to me today, and it was the URX version. Replaced with a URS drive. So Tivo is using the new URX drives now. Don't know if it matters.


 Thanks for the response...good luck with your new drive.

The only difference that I see is:

WD30EURS has a 3Gb/sec. interface

WD30EURX has a 6Gb/sec. interface

I really don't know if it matters in a TIVo, though...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Raoul99 said:


> Thanks for the response...good luck with your new drive.
> 
> The only difference that I see is:
> 
> ...


No it would make zero difference.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Why not just buy a Pro and be done with it?


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

why waste the money on a Pro when you can just pop a 3tb drive in for less than $120?


----------



## Raoul99 (Sep 27, 2006)

spaldingclan said:


> why waste the money on a Pro when you can just pop a 3tb drive in for less than $120?


 This, plus I have a use for the 1TB I'll be taking out...

Thanks for the responses guys...


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

There's no prep needed for a new drive, right? As I understand it the OS and everything needed is in flash memory on the main board. So you could put a new drive in any time you wanted to, just wouldn't have your recordings.

Is that all correct?


----------



## sleepdragon (May 22, 2010)

Yes, you are correct. I took out the stock 1TB EURX and checked the drive with Hitachi Feature Tool and WDIDLE3
The new EURX is not supported by Hitachi Acoustic Management and when checking with WDIDLE3, it was already disabled


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

The EURS models have AAM (Automatic Acoustic Management) settings on them, the EURX models do not.


----------



## az1097 (Apr 3, 2013)

So after going through all the responses here, I'm confused. Which would definitely be the better drive to use?
Also can a 4TB drive be used instead?


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

EURS

no


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Newegg has the WD AV-GP WD30EURX 3TB IntelliPower 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive on sale for $119.99. Use PROMO CODE:
EMCWVTW226


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

EURS works perfectly. EURX is a waste of 10 dollars.


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

vurbano said:


> EURS works perfectly. EURX is a waste of 10 dollars.


With $20 discount using the PROMO code, the EURX is actually cheaper that the EURS
The PROMO code only works on the EURX


----------



## az1097 (Apr 3, 2013)

CurtisG said:


> With $20 discount using the PROMO code, the EURX is actually cheaper that the EURS
> The PROMO code only works on the EURX


Regardless of the price, does either the EURS or the EURX have any advantages over the other one?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

az1097 said:


> Regardless of the price, does either the EURS or the EURX have any advantages over the other one?


For TiVo use* no*. (except drive warranty, maybe)


----------



## 98clru (Apr 26, 2009)

Did you get a chance to upgrade? did you use the urx? how did it do?


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

And 4tb is now possible without buying the retail third party drives...


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

My Plan:
take my current WD 1TB external drive and replace the 1TB internal drive with a 3TB internal drive. Either WD30EURS or WD30EURX.

First I need to determine which drive is in my new TiVo Roamio Pro purchased last month and built in Mexico in Sept 2014. I do not want to open the TiVo which might void the warranty.

I want to make sure to use the same drive so that workload will stay in balance. TiVo balances all videos it stores across both drives. so we want to make sure they operate at the same speed and have the same cache size.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

zerdian1 said:


> My Plan:
> take my current WD 1TB external drive and replace the 1TB internal drive with a 3TB internal drive. Either WD30EURS or WD30EURX.


Perhaps I'm mis-recalling, but I thought that I had read here that this wouldn't work--that the drive in the WD external drive for the TiVo cannot be replaced with a larger size (the TiVo software will not accept the larger drive). But perhaps others will confirm, one way or the other.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

zerdian1 said:


> My Plan:
> take my current WD 1TB external drive and replace the 1TB internal drive with a 3TB internal drive. Either WD30EURS or WD30EURX.


This doesn't work. The external drive option is the one WD 1Tb option.



> First I need to determine which drive is in my new TiVo Roamio Pro purchased last month and built in Mexico in Sept 2014. I do not want to open the TiVo which might void the warranty.
> 
> I want to make sure to use the same drive so that workload will stay in balance. TiVo balances all videos it stores across both drives. so we want to make sure they operate at the same speed and have the same cache size.


It doesn't matter which drive is inside.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> This doesn't work. The external drive option is the one WD 1Tb option.
> 
> It doesn't matter which drive is inside.


As I posted elsewhere, the list of "approved" external eSATA drives is extremely limited. It includes three 500GB WD drives and six 1TB WD drives listed by the exact model number and firmware revision. Nothing else will work as an external without 3rd-party help.

b-ball-fanatic and Mikeguy are both correct. No matter WHAT it comes with as an internal drive it won't work in an external.


----------

